# stocking help for a 33 gallon



## bomby587 (Nov 16, 2019)

I want to do a lake Tanganyika tank

Tank 80x40x45-50 cm estimate
pH 8.2

At the minute I have 40 kg of sand and am going later today to order fish

I have received conflicting information about stocking

Fish I'm interested in:

N.brevis or multies
N.lulupi
Masked Julie's

I want to have if possible two different species of Tanganyika fish

Can you please list combinations and how many of each that have worked long term.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

This is a 30" tank. Go by length, not gallons. I would skip the leleupi in such a small tank, but you could shoot for a pair of julidochromis and a colony of multifasciatus.

For the julidpchromis, buy six unsexed juveniles and a pair will form. They will drive the other four from the tank so be sure to remove them and rehome them before they are killed.

Buy six multifasciatus and they will form a colony as fry survive who escape being eaten by the julidochromis.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Hi Bomby. I'd recommend going with DJs suggestions. I've had a 29g tank (30"x12" footprint) with multies and julie transcriptus, and both were breeding. I didnt see much fry predation, bit I also set up very distinct territories on opposite sides of the tank. I've also kept multies and leleupi in a larger tank (80g), and at first it was working but in the end did not go well.

Your mileage may, of course, vary.

-Rick (the armchair aquarist)


----------

